# Small Topwater Plugs?



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

bryson said:


> While I fly fish most of the time, I still love to throw a Spook Jr across a pond and watch the spectacular blowups. Has anyone ever seen a smaller version of a "walk-the-dog" type topwater lure? I see the small chugger-type lures for bass, but no small versions of the more torpedo-shaped ones that I can walk.
> 
> Any suggestions? I would love a Spook Jr or a Top Dog in maybe a 2-3" length.
> 
> ...


I have used these effectively, they are 3":









https://www.fishusa.com/product/Yo-Zuri-Banana-Boat-Lures


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Check out the Heddon one knocker


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Looks like the One Knocker is still pretty big -- I'll definitely have to try one of those Yo-Zuri lures though! I started browsing the Heddon site, and they have one called the "Puppy" that's about 3" long as well.


----------



## CoolRunnings (Oct 18, 2012)

Heddon spitn image


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Rapala Skitter Walk in 08 size (3 1/8 inches) in chrome patterns. Killer lure for trout and reds.


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

bryson said:


> While I fly fish most of the time, I still love to throw a Spook Jr across a pond and watch the spectacular blowups. Has anyone ever seen a smaller version of a "walk-the-dog" type topwater lure? I see the small chugger-type lures for bass, but no small versions of the more torpedo-shaped ones that I can walk.
> 
> Any suggestions? I would love a Spook Jr or a Top Dog in maybe a 2-3" length.
> 
> ...


The lure your looking for is called the Zara puppy by Heddon. It is a 3" long spook, smaller than both the super spook and spook jr.


----------



## DennisC (Mar 4, 2017)

Forcefed said:


> The lure your looking for is called the Zara puppy by Heddon. It is a 3" long spook, smaller than both the super spook and spook jr.


+1, they are great for smaller fish on topwater. I use mine when the spook jr is too big


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Just ordered a Puppy and a Spit'n Image! Gotta put them to the test next week. Thanks guys!


----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

This is a good little plug. 3 1/2" 5/8 ounce.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

http://impactlures.com/product-category/walkers/


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

While you're looking for small topwater plugs you might also want to look up the mirrolure model 21 (it comes in every color that most models are available in - but you seldom see them in any store. It's a small stick bait with propellers at each end. These days they market it for freshwater use (and it comes with pretty light bronze hooks that you'll be changing out fairly quickly in the salt...). It's not a "dog walker" but I can take an absolute beginner who's never caught the first fish on a topwater and have them getting bit with it in short order... Teaching a beginner to walk the dog isn't easy - for me, I've found they need a bit more than beginner level skills with a dog-walker plug....

By the way don't forget the old Bagley Mullet plugs in the floater model. It's pretty small and works just as well now as it did forty years ago....


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Agree with Capt. Bob. Bagley Jumping Mullet (floater) in black/silver produced a 4+ pound trout for me while wading a couple weeks ago. Great action but no rattles so it's a little more subtle when the fish are skittish. 

Hard to find in stores. I've ordered a few off eBay.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

Bob......what color do you prefer on the Mirrolure 21?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I tend to stick to basic colors for mirrolures (as a guide I'm able order directly from them six per each model in a given color...). I like the old "backcountry blue" - blue back, silver body (color #24), red and white (color #11), green back silver sides (color #18), and black back silver sides (color #21, as well as chartreuse with silver (color #CFPR) or gold sides (color #CH). 

Of course everyone has their favorite colors (they've got so many colors available these days you really need a Mirrolure cataloge to sort them all out. My color preferences were formed when there were a lot less colors to choose from....


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks for the info, Bob


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Forcefed said:


> The lure your looking for is called the Zara puppy by Heddon. It is a 3" long spook, smaller than both the super spook and spook jr.


After all these years buying Spooks Jr's, I never knew these existed...great tip!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I like a she dog in bone or glow when there's chop, or a mirromullet in the same colors when it's slick. For subsurface, nothing beats the old 52M in white/red head.


----------



## Flats Broke (Feb 7, 2017)

Indy said:


> This is a good little plug. 3 1/2" 5/8 ounce.
> View attachment 13925


I like the MirrOlure Top Pup too Indy. My favorite small topwater plug (3 1/2") of all time is no longer produced unfortunately. It was made by Heddon and was called the Zara II. In the 60s, 70s and 80s, this was the go to walk-the-dog lure for all of my saltwater fishing friends and me. Then, in their infinite wisdom, Heddon chose to stop making it. When people complained, they brought the lure back for a few more years but without its loud internal rattle that added casting weight and drove snook, reds and trout wild. The rattleless Zara IIs were made in Mexico. A few can still be found on store shelves, garage sales and eBay; but they aren't nearly as effective as the American made ones with the rattles. If you see one with rattles on eBay (which only happens once in a blue moon) you will have to act quickly, because there are a lot of folks who keep an eye out for them including me.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Mirromullet.


----------

